# I'm looking for adirondack bar chair plans



## ssgtmc

Hi, I'm just starting my woodworking ventures and on a recent trip to the lake my fiance' saw some tall adirondack chairs. I did some searching and found thay they are called adirondack bar chairs. There is also a tall table i saw. It would be great if someone could point me in the right direction.


----------



## CCC

*what style???*

i searched "adirondack bar chairs" and turned up 7 different styles... flat slat? log type? i just finished a set of adirondack rockers and base chairs and still have an idea as to how we did it... didnt use plans, only created templates and ran with it


----------



## ssgtmc

Thanks for the reply. I attached some photos of the chairs I'm looking to build. Can't believe I cannot find plans for these. I've found plenty for sale on the web.


----------



## phinds

ssgtmc said:


> I attached some photos of the chairs I'm looking to build


He means he posted them in his album (not a failed attempt to post them in the thread)

Interesting looking chairs. I've never seen tall Adirondacks like this. Also, I note that these don't have the traditional sloped arms.


----------



## hansmike

Those look pretty cool and very original, I'm not sure if you'll be able to find plans for them. My first woodworking project was a pair of adirondack chairs that I made this spring. I got the (free) plans for them here and they came out pretty good.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/how-to-plans/woodworking/2919751

My guess if you just tweak the length of the legs and add support on the bottom, you should be all set. Although it appears that the back pieces are shorter and there is not as much "lean" on the side rails.


----------



## rrbrown

ssgtmc said:


> Thanks for the reply. I attached some photos of the chairs I'm looking to build. Can't believe I cannot find plans for these. I've found plenty for sale on the web.


Hey ssgtmc just FYI the albums are usually for you to post your work for others to see. When adding pictures to a post use the paperclip to attach the photo. If your posting from like at the bottom of the thread *"Quick Reply" *click go advanced then use the paperclip*.
*


----------



## Masterofnone

It looks to me like if you take a traditional chair plan you can easily modify it into this. Front legs look like they are the same angle with the seat sides going down as they would in a small chair, but they cut the tails off and added longer legs. Phinds is right... no slope on the armrests so your rear cross-bracing will be higher up on the back of the chair.

Bobby


----------



## ssgtmc

Not only help with woodworking, but how to post pics also :laughing:. I fixed my 1st post and I put my first try at woodworking in my album. Thanks for all the replies. The rear legs on the ones in the pics are 3-5 longer than the front (at least enought to make the armrests level). I do have traditional chair plans. Looks like I start building tomorrow. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## hansmike

Make sure you post pictures in the projects section!


----------



## woodnthings

*Just curious*

Why are bar chairs and stools always higher? Isn't it just farther to fall when you keel over drunk? :wheelchair:


----------



## ssgtmc

*Finally Done*

1 more to make.


----------



## ssgtmc

*here is a Pic*

Finally got the pic to upload.


----------



## mdntrdr

Looks cool! :thumbsup:

Where's the seat belt?


----------



## furnitureinfash

*Cheap Furniture*

Hi guys,
furnitureinfashion.net is the cheapest online furniture store in the UK. It specializes in supplying top grade genuine bar furniture at affordable prices. It has massive choice of bar furniture & much more covering home and office needs. One can visit www.furnitureinfashion.net to avail great savings & style by the Leaders in Furniture Fashion.


----------



## ksees

I have been looking for Free plans for Bar Height Adirondack Chair. I have been asking my son to build one for me with no luck. So I've decided to give it a try for myself since they are just to much money to buy one already made. But now I can't seem to find any free plans so I can attempt to make it myself. Has anyone any idea where I can find the "Bar or life guard height Adirondack chair". plans for free?


----------



## Woodwart

When I wanted to make a Muskoka chair (One of the Canadian names for them,) I just took the measurements off a plastic one and made my own. Not hard to do, there aren't any fancy tenon joints in these things.


----------

